# Anybody in Genoa who speaks English?



## bellavendome (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey! my name is Ashley I am 18 and an Au Pair in Nervi, Genoa. I am looking for English people or other Au pairs even! To meet and ecome friends with as this job is very hard without a social life! Hahaha 
Anybody out there?"


----------



## Abbylaw (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Ashley, I know I'm replying a year late, but are you still working in Nervi? I'm from Manchester and have just moved to quarto, Genoa with my boyfriend who is Italian and I'm finding it difficult to meet anyone who speaks English! Did you manage to meet anyone?
Abby


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi im from Leicester and living just up the road in ovada! I bet you met him on the cruise ships like me!


----------



## Abbylaw (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Stacey! No I met him when he worked in Manchester and we have recently moved here for his work! Do you have Facebook? Maybe we could communicate on there?!


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeh look for me stacey turner de Rosario


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol just getting my uk tv up n running


----------

